# How Are Members Handling The Pandemic !!



## hassell

Hoping all members are handling this pandemic alright, still working at the brewery as long as co-workers are still making it in for shifts, off sales of beer have gone through the roof as I guess hoarding of beer is next on the list after TP. Take care everyone.


----------



## kiyote

life goes on ,till it don't.

the only thing really has changed here is my level of disgust and dismay in my fellow man. :wink: :mrgreen:

next couple of months promises to be quite the show. :lurk:


----------



## youngdon

It’s stupid here. People apparently don’t keep more than a days worth of TP on hand.


----------



## knapper

There is nation wide panic buying if guns and ammo again too.


----------



## glenway

Previous panic-buying based on the gun grabbers' intent to infringe on our Second Amendment rights has taught me plenty. It wasn't long ago that a person couldn't find .22 rimfire ammo unless a ransom was paid. Time to stock up has been the past year or so, after supply met demand - and then some. Certainly not now.

Same with TP and the like. Learn the lessons, take stock of necessities and get prepared for the next crisis or be subject to those opportunists who will take advantage of anyone's short-sightedness.

As far as dealing with the current mess, I've found time around home to enjoy what I have and for that I am thankful. Makes me feel good to prepare a meal of home-grown, organic venison, while others stand in line for the next shipment of mystery meat from the supermarket. Although it's far too early to plant the garden, I have enough seed to last a lifetime of planting and look forward to growing my own again this year.

We've been here before...


----------



## catcapper

Local market has a guard on the TP now.

Have beef on the hoof and enough greens--- nearest folks are 1/2 mile away, and theres a lock down on the drive gate,

This old boy from the south can make his own booze.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

it's not just the tp here . shelves are pretty much bare .

it's as if we are a socialist nation or something. :sheep:

still plenty of cheatoes and twinkies to be had though , so the basement dwellers will probably survive ,once they get their next government handout.


----------



## youngdon

Let’s hope the younger generations learn the lesson we need them to, not that the government will care for them. As for the run on guns.... now we’re just going to have a bunch of people who don’t know how and when to use them running around.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> Let's hope the younger generations learn the lesson we need them to, not that the government will care for them. As for the run on guns.... now we're just going to have a bunch of people who don't know how and when to use them running around.


they won't.

they can't .the people of this nation ,will not allow it.

the government is already at work stealing the next round of payoffs from nations workers to ensure the young (and not only the young) remain on the tit.

it seems pretty clear to me by now that most parents care very little for their children ,these days.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

We are good for a little bit... Like Glen said... lesson learned 12 years ago ????


----------



## glenway

Michigan has shut almost everything down, so I'm up early to take advantage of Walmart's new policy to let old farts shop early on Tuesdays.

My wife and I are going shopping together there this morning. Yow! Gotta get there at 6 am and she doesn't drive in the dark, so I'm elected. Should be an adventure.


----------



## hassell

Good luck Glen, remember to leave the slippers at home.


----------



## glenway

We hit the jackpot this morning. Two people, two carts and two helpings of TP and paper towels. Got out of that place as fast as possible and back home with the "loot."

It's just plain surreal.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I'm deemed an essential worker through all this and I see the craziness all day long. Hoping I don't bring the virus home to the family but glad to have a paycheck through it all as well! Staying far away from my parents as Mom is going through Chemo currently.

Took a mental health half day this last Saturday and put down a double in 30 seconds. That is soothing for sure!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

Mark Steinmann said:


> I'm deemed an essential worker through all this and I see the craziness all day long. Hoping I don't bring the virus home to the family but glad to have a paycheck through it all as well! Staying far away from my parents as Mom is going through Chemo currently.
> 
> Took a mental health half day this last Saturday and put down a double in 30 seconds. That is soothing for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


nice! your the coyotes corona virus.

have been busier then ever at work but did manage to get the afternoon off today


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> I'm deemed an essential worker through all this and I see the craziness all day long. Hoping I don't bring the virus home to the family but glad to have a paycheck through it all as well! Staying far away from my parents as Mom is going through Chemo currently.
> 
> Took a mental health half day this last Saturday and put down a double in 30 seconds. That is soothing for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Damn right you're essential !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Damn right you're essential !


Hahaha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great therapy.


----------



## glenway

Great photo, Mark. Those 'yotes look better than the average AZ variety.

Won't catch any creepy virus out there!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Great photo, Mark. Those 'yotes look better than the average AZ variety.
> 
> Won't catch any creepy virus out there!


Yeah they were some old breeders Glen. The female was especially old!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice calling mark congrats 
We are holding out good at my place I'm still working as I'm essential stay safe brothers


----------



## kiyote

welp, just found out I have a 21 day self quarantine, vacation from work by order of the governor. :frusty:

things sure get crazy quick.

sure hopes this all blows over soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Great Pic's Mark---------Thanks for sharing------------3 cases in the U.P. now 2 are in prison and the other flew in from Canada*


----------



## kiyote




----------



## kiyote




----------



## hassell

I would think there are a few cases in the valley and being close to the border, they don't reveal the locations of positive testing.


----------



## glenway

This stay-at-home stuff is giving me an opportunity to upgrade an old .22 rimfire Remington model # 550-1 - the predecessor to the modern Remington Speedmaster. It's a semi-auto that shoots shorts, longs, or long rifle ammo. I once had the idea I was going to use it for speed shooting and put a cheapo red dot optic on it. Never really liked it, so now it's getting a Bushnell Prime Rifle Scope 3.5-10x 36mm Adjustable Objective Drop Zone 22LR Reticle Matte. Should arrive shortly.

Also took time to dial in my NEF Handi Rifle (Pics) in .223 Remington. Got 'er done before the wind picked up today.

Hmmm&#8230;Wonder what's next. Maybe some spud planting tomorrow. Garlic's coming along just fine.


----------



## hassell

Nice Glen.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice glen got that handi rifle dialed in just in time for wood chuck season and maybe the lone coyote


----------



## glenway

I was thinking coyote. Just don't see the 'chucks like I used to. But, looks like I have one digging under one of my deer blinds. Think I'll put a camera there to monitor things.


----------



## fr3db3ar

At least two of my doubles could have been taken with a Handi. Nice rifle Glen.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote




----------



## glenway

Thanks, Fred.

I had a double on crows with this rifle years ago. Called the first one in and took it out when it landed. Immediately came a crow quite upset with me and I punched it out, too.

The trigger was far too heavy for my liking, so I had a gunsmith slick it up. Good traveling rifle with the break-down design. One screw makes it a .22 Hornet, too. No longer made because of the many inexpensive, synthetic rifles made today that took over the low-end market.


----------



## knapper

Went out and rode snowmachines AKA snowmobiles and had an encounter with a stressed out moose, long story short I did not get stomped and got away from it. only saw three of four people out riding and that was at a distance. Great ride too.


----------



## glenway

A good time to get some home-work done. Planted spuds yesterday and felled a large, dead elm tree that'll be used to heat the house and garage. Glad to have a place to get away from it all. TV is maddening.


----------



## kiyote




----------



## youngdon

I’m almost positive HilLIARy Clinton is a virgin


----------



## pokeyjeeper

youngdon said:


> I'm almost positive HilLIARy Clinton is a virgin


If not let's try it anyways but a rotten person like her would probably accelerate global warming


----------



## Mark Steinmann

A bit more social distancing time for me on the last evening of Furbearer season here in AZ. Overcast evening led to some great calling and also stumbled upon an arrowhead!












































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Awesome find, nice fox as well.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> I'm almost positive HilLIARy Clinton is a virgin


oh, I dunno. Chelsea isn't bills but I'D wager bill hit it.


----------



## glenway

Yesterday's anti-stir crazy projects included planting dozens of lily plants, including some at my hunting shack/cabin. Then I got the idea of adding some ground cover to eliminate mud when wet. First, I installed some landscaping fabric that I had in stock. Then, I covered it all with pine straw.

No virus out there. Just frogs by the millions doing their thing in the swamp. Sounds like crickets amplified.

This turtle was taking advantage of the 50 plus degree spring air, too.

Today, my '48 Ford 8n tractor goes into action disking some ground as prep for food plot planting.

Sure beats tired TV.


----------



## knapper

The govenor here shut down all nonresident spring bear hunting and told residents if you can get yourself out to hunt and maintain the6 ft. rule go for it but, you cannot fly with a flying service and go hunting.


----------



## kiyote

could be an awesome fall for residents if nonres hunting is shut down for all big game.

I look for the Brightside . for me ,the Brightside is ,I never hunt any state but my own anyhow.

same thing I tell myself when passing a huge load......&#8230;.this to shall pass!

you are all in my prayers.


----------



## knapper

Sometimes I talk to myself and then we laugh and laugh.


----------



## glenway

Food plot prep showing friend, Mike, disking with the '48 Ford 8n. Planting isn't until August but we didn't want the vegetation to get out of hand, so this early tilling puts us in good shape for a while.

Took out this 'chuck with a tiny 15-grain bullet in .17 WSM and set it out for the vultures, since nobody's driving anymore.

Crisp 45-50 degrees (F) foday.


----------



## hassell

Haven't much to do for garden as I did most of it in the fall, been out of commission for 5 days, hopefully back to work tomorrow. Great pic..


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Congrats on the whistle pig I have 2 here that need a lead sandwich as soon as I see them


----------



## glenway

Thanks, Pokey. That tiny 15-grain bullet isn't lead but gilded metal. Explosive! Hid the extensive damage from view in the photo.


----------



## C2C

Been to busy calving to notice much difference in my routine ..i did set some beaver traps in the meantime save a few trees by the creek .Done prettyy well, caught 7 so far . Hides are beautiful but worth very little so i have saved them for the local fish cops to use as bear bait for problem grizz ...no sense skinning for fun .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Been to busy calving to notice much difference in my routine ..i did set some beaver traps in the meantime save a few trees by the creek .Done prettyy well, caught 7 so far . Hides are beautiful but worth very little so i have saved them for the local fish cops to use as bear bait for problem grizz ...no sense skinning for fun .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Are you keeping the castor's for yourself ?? Worth lots but makes a great scent for the line.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

That’s one crider that is on the bucket list to catch yet I don’t have any around here someday I’ll get one congrats on your catch c2c


----------



## glenway

Thought I had better take this to the proper forum, so here goes.

One of my 2 sisters, Nancy, who lives with my other sister, Diane in Arizona, has Covid-19 and has been weakened by the virus to the point she passed out the other day. Full body rash, fever for 2 weeks, aches, pains, no appetite. And, she is in the high-risk category because she's over 65 years old.

Called my sister, Diane, to see how Nancy was doing and ended up hanging up on her. She started in with the protests, such as we had in Michigan, and claimed everyone there was crazy. What I said in response was that they were there to protest their Constitutional rights - freedom of assembly for one. She went nuts on me. And, this morning I got an email from her stating that I have no compassion. My wife took her side, too.

I have been sworn to protect the Constitution and I take that oath seriously. The Constitution and Bill of Rights are there to protect us from government over-reach.

More on this later. Going turkey hunting now, but I'll be back.


----------



## kiyote

sorry to hear about your sister/s . every family has one and it seems they are becoming more unhinged with fear every day.

if you REALLY did lack compassion , I suspect you never would have called in the first place.

could be the toughest thing about believing in our constitution is , having the compassion to acknowledge that it is the right of others to have their opinions, regardless of how insane we might believe those opinions to be.

of coarse that does not mean we must agree with those opinions.

those who lack compassion , have no interest in swaying others to the truth.

I have many who think the same of me.

I am not without compassion and seriously doubt you are either. it is more about having conviction in ones ideals and the ability to use rational thought over emotion when confronting obsticles.

I will pray for nancys speedy recovery and for diane to be given wisdom she now lacks. also for you to have the patience, courage ,strength and wisdom to endure those opinions in a manner in which GOD would have you to do so.


----------



## kiyote




----------



## kiyote




----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sorry for your loss Glenway most of my family is po’d about the protest in our state also I’ve got a brother and sister in law that will not talk to me time heals all wounds they say


----------



## glenway

I've yet to respond to my sister, although I will when I devote the necessary time to organize my thoughts. Spent half the day hunting and then finished the day with a friend - probably illegal, too. Heading afield shortly.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> I've yet to respond to my sister, although I will when I devote the necessary time to organize my thoughts. Spent half the day hunting and then finished the day with a friend - probably illegal, too. Heading afield shortly.


IF a copper comes for you just keep in mind , you don't have to be faster then the cop . you just have to be faster then your friend. :runforhills:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Sorry for your Sister Glen----Prayers sent for her well being and Family-----------------------------May God Bless your Family*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Yes you are right Glenway she is being sued And I feel she has over stepped also 
Not being able to use a boat with a gas powered engine because of the virus living on and gas pumps at the stations for 72 hours is not a good excuse for me if that's the case make the gas stations disinfect the pumps Multiple times a day as they are supposedly an essential business


----------



## youngdon

I'm sorry to hear of your sisters sickness. I hope and praying that she'll recover fully and quickly. 
My snarky side wants to say That I'll pray for Nancy's recovery too. But that would be lacking compassion, and I do have that for them both. 
Back to seriousness though, I'll keep them in my thoughts and prayers. Let me know if I can help Glen.


----------



## glenway

My sister says she's feeling better today and said that yesterday, too. Still has the fever, but it seems she's beating it. In the third week now.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fr3db3ar

That's good news Glen. I work in the water market so we are "essential". I feel blessed to still have a check while many are fighting for unemployment. Although a Covid vacation has its appeal.
Ive been working from home for 3 weeks.
Our supervisor is concerned that corporate might decide we dont need buyers on site so we are now alternating days in the office to help, show the need and still maintain some reasonable sort of social distancing.
I'll revert to my old self for a moment, quarantine those at high risk, let the rest go back to life as you knew it.
This WILL make its rounds so lets just get it over with now.
We've spread out the curve they claimed to be concerned about.
This is a virus. They are not going to find a cure and it seems to mutate enough that we will not not have a vaccine. Its not small pox.
For those that demand a vaccination cert or a chip. 
KMA.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

fr3db3ar said:


> For those that demand a vaccination cert or a chip.
> KMA.


This ^^^^^


----------



## glenway

My sister's fever is gone now and she's walking around a bit in the house. Still very weak but still very alive and steadily recovering.

Again, thanks for all the well-wishes and prayers.

On another note, our governor is removing some of the overly restrictive activities previously put into effect. She's even allowing us to golf now, as long as we don't use a cart.


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the update Glen.


----------



## kiyote

glad to hear it glen


----------



## glenway

On a separate issue related to THE virus, Michigan's governor has suddenly* caved* on the motorboat ban, as previously mentioned on this thread. We can go fishing again!

Although neither the word "boat" nor "motor" ever appeared in Executive Order 2020-42, law enforcement officers, under direction from Gov. Whitmer and Department of Natural Resources Director Dan Eichinger, have written tickets citing anglers for violations of the executive order specific to motor boating.

The governor's announcement and signing of the new Executive Order 2020-59 comes two days after a judge agreed to hear testimony regarding a temporary injunction filed by Michigan United Conservation Clubs (MUCC).

Read more about the insanity here.

Golfing rights are restored now, too. Can't use a cart, though. Wondering if the old farts will golf with carts now and risk getting tickets from the golf police.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Funny stuff Glenway as she has another sute going with and landscape/lawn care people too


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to hear Nancy is doing better. Hopefully Diane will get over her acute case of liberalism soon.

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## glenway

Diane is too far gone, YD.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> Diane is too far gone, YD.


every family has at least one .

I have a nephew that told his dad he was now a communist . my brother just shrugged and said ," I don't know how to answer that son. I still love you but that's not the way you were raised."

I have seen A few convert back to the light . not many but a few.

with GOD all is possible.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Diane is too far gone, YD.


I'm sorry to hear that Glen.

Kiyote is right. Most every family has at least one. Unfortunately. I must say that I've been surprised by a few of my family members lately. Some i was sure that we're of the liberal persuasion. Other than the occasional wedding or funeral I haven't had any contact with them since moving to Arizona in 79. There's still at least one lib though.


----------

